# Porn Penis Size



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Diligent, it is healthy you question. And I don't agree with AIT's response at all. 

You are bringing up issues most normal guys wonder about. How does a guy learn what "normal" is? most of us don't make an effort looking at other dude's erect peckers. 

Like I said though, you will be fine, and your attitude to question and learn will make you great in bed becuase you CARE.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> But you didn't ask the right questions so this is just a rant and yes, you are complaining disguised as...your complaint isn't that visible here but it's obvious that you're dissatisfied with something. Either go all in or fold, you're short stacked after all so you're going to have to push it xD
> 
> Right now you're just being insecure _and_ you didn't get any result. As long as your penis is fine, you'll do fine and if not, just ask the lovely girls here what penis size is acceptable? Then grab your ruler and do the math.


Well, I wanted to see what was more or less the average of penises women encounter irl so I could see where I fall in that spectrum... Well, actually, I asked if the IRL average reflects reported averages or internet average. But I guess I could ask that as well.

To people who enjoy penises, what is your preferred size?


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> Your complaints grow irksome.


Mweh, you don't like me and that's why you're projecting. You actually want to be me which is totally normal. I am awesome and super sexy after all.

You should start a group here: The All in Twilight Haters xD


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> To people who enjoy penises, what is your preferred size?


well, I've only ever enjoyed one penis, and it's size is perfect.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> well, I've only ever enjoyed one penis, and it's size is perfect.


Do you mean your own? lol


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Lol i love these threads.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

rosegeranium said:


> Don't worry about the schlong, it don't have to be long.
> 
> Don't worry about the penis, just be her/his Venus.
> 
> ...


Don't worry bout the cock, pleasure her round the clock


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Well, I wanted to see what was more or less the average of penises women encounter irl so I could see where I fall in that spectrum... Well, actually, I asked if the IRL average reflects reported averages or internet average. But I guess I could ask that as well.
> 
> To people who enjoy penises, what is your preferred size?


I don't have a preferred size. I have been fine with tiny, average, and huge, and I really don't think it makes much of a difference as long as the person using it is attuned to my feelings. For me, sex is mostly about the emotional connection. 

When having conversations among groups of women with no males present, if penis size ever comes up as a topic, what I generally hear from women is that most of us don't care about size, and consider it silly when men feel competitive over whose is bigger. The few women who do have a size preference are usually more concerned about it being too big to fit comfortably than about it being too small, and even those are misguided because there are positions that can greatly reduce the risk of getting a painful cervix pounding from a massive member. The rare woman who demands a large penis is usually just concerned that her vagina has loosened because of age or childbirth, so there is a good chance she will be just as insecure about her parts as you are about yours. 

Seriously, one of my partners had a penis no bigger than my thumb, and the sex was just fine. Sure, a small penis makes some positions not work as well, but so does a larger-than-average penis. A little creativity can easily solve either issue. 

Since you prefer mutual masturbation anyhow, your partner is likely to be satisfied regardless of what you do with your penis. Non-penetrative forms of sex are usually better for giving a female an orgasm. Even when my husband and I have penetrative sex, I have found that using masturbation as part of the experience, either after he has pulled out, or while his penis is still inside, can greatly enhance it for me. I think the pleasure of non-penetrative sexual acts can be vastly underrated and ignored by people who define "real" sex narrowly as something that excludes most of the options that make it pleasurable for someone with a clitoris.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't start down this road. Once you start comparing/contrasting, you're doomed. It is what it is. Learn to make good use of it. Don't get into worrying about what you have vs what other men have. It's a lose/lose.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

women prefer not to have their diaphragm poked. 

that is all.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> women prefer not to have their diaphragm poked.
> 
> that is all.


I don't think any man in the world can reach a woman's diaphragm... And if he does, she'd be dead... That would be like a 1.5 foot puncture wound :shocked:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> I don't think any man in the world can reach a woman's diaphragm... And if he does, she'd be dead... That would be like a 1.5 foot puncture wound :shocked:



EWWW!

LOL! I was just trying to make a point. But yeah, that's a pretty brutal way to go. *internal bleeding*

lol! OH GROSS! :x


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

Porn can warp your self perception and alter your standard of beauty to an impossible standard.

Myself and a friend were talking about how porn made us think our average sized dicks were small.

If its began fucking with your self image, and makes you think 'real' women are ugly... maybe it's best not to watch it.

(Though I think this is a light hearted thread, there are people who think like the OP)


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, I've only seen one erect non-pornographic penis. It was around 6 inches... I think the average is 5? Not sure.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Yo, people from PerC.
> 
> At the risk of some pre-teen coming in and trying to humiliate me, I wanted to ask something... I know about the "average" penis sizes and bla bla, but I have recently seen some pornographic videos and the men looked super huge, and I was like... :shocked: so I decided to google images of penises... Not for my viewing pleasure lol. Just to see what the "average" truly was... And well.. THEY'RE ALL HUGE! or at least next to mine.. This has me worried a bit, to be honest, since most women say that size DOES matter, and I am currently looking for a woman.. so... To women who have had more than one man, or men who have had more than one men... Or people who have seen more than a few penises in general, does the average internet size reflect the ACTUAL average? :sad:


Two things. One is fact, one is harsh:

Woman and men match up, almost like a key to a keylock. Most woman prefer a size that fits them! Not a size that turns their vagina into a punching bag. Granted, there are woman who prefer big penises, but that is no where near common. They do care about size, because they want the right size. There have been many people who had to break up because the guy was too big for her.

Now for the harsh part, most guys start obsessing over the size of their penis when something else in their life isn't measuring up. Have it be their crappy job, no money, poor looks, depression, etc: There is something else that you need to be worrying about.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Porn can mess with some people's confidence, do you know that some girls had their private parts under surgery (can't remember the technical name) coz they thought their parts were ugly, compared to the perfect ones seen in the female stars in porn? And not only porn, but the pictures from models in the magazines and other media as well. It's sad when people are too affected by it, and compare themselves to these perfect standards while the average population is actually not like that. Wish there are more motivations to appreciate our natural looks instead of being mislead to think that those perfect images are the standards.

And then honestly, the male parts in porn are abnormally big.  I wonder if there's some sort of surgery that enlarges that??
But I've heard females complaining about their partners' size being too much for them. It seems that it's actually worse to have it too big rather than too small.

But don't worry too much, you are fine. It's true that there are women who gives more importance to size, but then just as there are men who gives more importance to the looks of the female part - yet for many people, these actually doesn't really matter, and what matters more is if you can have a good time during making love, which is more than dick inside vagina. Being good at other stuffs and being attentive can mean much more than size.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> I am not complaining.. Complaining would be "Oh I have such a small penis FML"
> 
> I am instead asking questions. I worry; yes. I am insecure, and according to you have made a fool of myself, but I'd rather be a worried and insecure fool who asks questions than someone who is relaxed and confident that ends up with an inflated ego and thinks they are better/know it all. And on top of this, I worry because I actually care about pleasing any future partners. In this thread I may learn something, or realize something that will help me in any and all future relationships and that is worth it, imo.
> 
> If you don't see asking questions as trying to seek results, then fine. Saying nothing about something that is obviously bothering me would be even more foolish.


Honest advice: Instead of obsessing over the size, learn how to use it... how to move it. If women can learn how to move it _(be it with classical strap-ons, that stuff without a strap - the feeldoe [google it to see, really... took me a bit to get the hang of it because it behaves like a flesh one], or when they trans)_, so can you. 

No matter the size, if you don't know how to use it, it will be a flop (no pun intended).


----------



## json (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay think I came into the wrong fucking thread


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

json said:


> Okay think I came into the wrong fucking thread


What were you expecting after reading the title? A pic?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

practical suggestion - shave your pubic hair, it makes your penis look bigger. this is a porn technique.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

too beaucoup. no boom boom.


(_in loving memory of the retired surrealsnake_)


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

my size affects more then looks, I literally have the development of a 12 year old. I've told a few people, there always shocked, and they and I both know I'm screwed, I've just accepted it, there's no way I'm gonna do surgery. It sucks because I still get a ton of erections, also the emotional needs as well, but what can you do. It's not like guys in wheelchair try to play football. That's the way I see it. Sexually handicapped. Lol


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Ehh, very small penis may be a dealbreaker for many women, but trust me there's women out there who wont mind as long as you're a decent and nice guy. Personality and ( most of all ) love goes a long long way. 

I mean, my 320lbs extreme fat-ass friend gets women now and then and i mean his functional dicksize is like miniscule. Sure, you have a problem, but it's not something that necessarily condemns you to eternal celibacy.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

The one thing I do have going for me is I'm short, height wise, small hands. So being hung like bilbo baggins shouldn't be a surprise. No matter what science says!


----------

